# Trapping Question and Advice



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

I dont have tons of trapping experience, but i have caught a few yotes and cats in the last couple of years. My question is, what am i doing wrong that makes an animal (not 100% sure of species) dig my trap up and drag it out of the way without even throwing it. It has happened twice this year already. Im more than sure its a coyote, but why and how do i fix it? I was thinking my pan tension wasnt set correctly, but it happened to both, duke#3 and MB550s.

Thanks


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Could be coyote or fox. If the feel the trap move under foot if they dont step on the pan it will get their attention. How solid are you bedding the trap? The dirt outside the jaws up to the jaws should be packed tight enough that trap wont wobble when you push down on the jaw. Id say its a loose bedded trap..... or they are smelling it, what kind of wax or speed dip or FMJ are you using on the traps? Are you setting them with bare hands? Your scent will be on the trap. If the metal isnt covered, a coyote will smell it.....


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

I love the mb550 trap. Great trap and built like a tank.....


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

I started out with the duke #3 and then bought some mb550s...i will never buy anything other than the mb from here on out. I dyed them with the logwood dye and waxed them with the stuff mb sells on their website. I did set them in a hurry so that could be an issue.

I drill my hole and dig out hole for my trap...roughly 6 to 9 inches or so from hole and put that dirt in my sifter. Set the trap and may or may not have packed dirt solid around it, but if the soil where i set it is to muddy, i put peet moss over it...is that ok?


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

DesertGhost said:


> I love the mb550 trap. Great trap and built like a tank.....


Also...i see your avatar is mfk. How do you like them? I bought some last year and like them. Easy to use although i havent called up anything yet with them but hope to soon.


----------



## Kiyotes (Aug 18, 2014)

I agree, either trap is not bedded solid or contaminated. Some just like to dig in loose dirt with the smell there. Is it happening in the same area? I'd put a flat set there with nothing but scat. Bed it solid and blend it in good.


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Kiyotes said:


> I agree, either trap is not bedded solid or contaminated. Some just like to dig in loose dirt with the smell there. Is it happening in the same area? I'd put a flat set there with nothing but scat. Bed it solid and blend it in good.


No sire....its in two different spots so far this year


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

What DesertGhost said. Get a pair of trapping gloves and make sure to take them off when you open lure/bait etc. and only use the gloves to set your traps.


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> What DesertGhost said. Get a pair of trapping gloves and make sure to take them off when you open lure/bait etc. and only use the gloves to set your traps.


I sure will...hopefully between the 2 this coyote will stop making me look like a fool....lol


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes. I like mfk calls. Im a little bias . . . Im a prostaffer and sales rep. So im a little bias. Ha ha ha


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

DesertGhost said:


> Yes. I like mfk calls. Im a little bias . . . Im a prostaffer and sales rep. So im a little bias. Ha ha ha


Haha...well then i guess u better like them...lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You might want to clean the traps to, if you got some lure on them. I know red fox will dig them up if they smell human sent or lure. I use to keep the fox traps away from all of my other traps.


----------

